# My new easter basket!!!



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Unfortunately the outside labels are almost all gone. The inside floor is in great shape. The red pieces are some sort of plastic sheet and are removable, perhaps mylar, they have worked well keeping the slots clean. The bottom has surface rust and most of the paint gone. The inside decals appear to have been applied twice except for the slot numerals. 



This appears to be the latest model of this toolbox. I say that as I have seen pictures of a number of these with this one having the the most improvements and manufacturing efficiencies implemented. I also have a similar sexauer tool box I saved from a dumpster which is obviously quite older. The handle is thick copper pipe which was ovaled and then curved on a set of rollers, the ends squished flat and riveted with thick copper rivets. At first I thought that was a homemade handle but it is perfectly formed and the THREE lid latches have the same rivets perfectly mushroomed. The upper shelves on this newer one have holes in the ends where the links would rivet to if they had been used to make bottom shelves, not so on my older one.


I suspect this toolbox was used by a salesman and thus wasn't subjected to the rigors of the usual plumber. There is almost no work wear on this box. I think it just sat on a dry concrete floor for decades. Cost me 50$+42$ shipping. Pretty darn good deal I would say. Even compared to brand new kennedy tool boxes this is a good deal.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Here are pics of two others I found online which still have the decals intact.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

I’m jealous! Good find!


----------



## MASTRPLUMB (Mar 22, 2019)

Years ago I stole one like that from my BIG brother :biggrin:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

MASTRPLUMB said:


> Years ago I stole one like that from my BIG brother :biggrin:





Pics or it didn't happen.


.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

you gona use them or are they gona be living room art?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> you gona use them or are they gona be living room art?



Already in my van filled with parts 


I was going to at least clean the stuck bits off and spray it with clear coat but I couldn't help myself. I have had a small cardboard box filling up with stuff for a week or so waiting for this to get here.






.


----------

